# Thankyou Pony Express



## Pauljenny (Sep 16, 2020)

Thanks to all who contributed, either with advice, offers of help, or just good humour.

In spite of all the obstacles, and complications, Roamin Rog and Chris brought our first shipment down .
The second request was more urgent and complicated.
I had to wade through finding a reliable courier, to bring a 6 month backlog of diabetes supplies, ( unobtainable in Portugal ),that we normally 
collect when we visit home.

U.P.S . We're reccomended.

It took me 5 hours online and 4 phone calls, just to arrange a pick up slot and pre pay for shipment to our village Post Office.
They missed the first slot. I phoned and they sent a driver ,who had the wrong paperwork.

The next day... The same happened. The paperwork was right to collect, but somehow, marked as C.O.D.
It arrived 5 working days later.
The post office refused to pay the £68+ delivery charge.
After 10 more phone calls it arrived again, the next day... 
Same problem.

I phoned the driver this morning.
" Yes, I'll be there between 1 and 2 , outside the village Post Office.. ". .. Lunch hour 1.30 til 3.00.

At 1.30 , she locked up and left.

5 minutes later, the van man rang, asking where we were ?
It turns out he was outside the Post Office in a village, 7 miles away..
The box was marked..."
NOTHING TO PAY.."..in a letter dated today.
How many old people, in the same situation would have just paid.. 
Not many from Yorkshire....

And my Portuguese language has had a free refresher course.


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 16, 2020)

Always a pleasure to see you both!


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 16, 2020)

Another benefit of Pony Express, is that we don't have to tip the driver !
Just share the odd scrap of food and a glass or two of Portuguese Tizer, with them.
Much more pleasant.
Where are you, BTW ?


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 16, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> Another benefit of Pony Express, is that we don't have to tip the driver !
> Just share the odd scrap of food and a glass or two of Portuguese Tizer, with them.
> Much more pleasant.
> Where are you, BTW ?


Still at Mikkis Place at the mo Paul.
Chris has managed to break her front crown, and we have had it repaired at a local clinic, but it’s looking like she will need a bone graft into her gum. We are toying with having the operation here and then coming back in six months time to have the final crown fitted. Still trying to decide the best course of action.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 16, 2020)

Glad it finally worked out Paul but what a mither. 
Check your loose change Paul, I believe peeps from Attleborough can be a bit sticky fingered.


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Sep 16, 2020)

Wow! What a palaver 

Glad you're sorted now and can relax.

You can take the smug filter off and relax for a few weeks now, just don't y'all over indulge on the Portuguese Tizer ...


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 16, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> Wow! What a palaver
> 
> Glad you're sorted now and can relax.
> 
> You can take the smug filter off and relax for a few weeks now, just don't y'all over indulge on the Portuguese Tizer ...



I think you might find that you’re just a leeeeeeeetle bit late for that Marie.
Paul is too good at the hosting game!


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 17, 2020)

RoaminRog said:


> Still at Mikkis Place at the mo Paul.
> Chris has managed to break her front crown, and we have had it repaired at a local clinic, but it’s looking like she will need a bone graft into her gum. We are toying with having the operation here and then coming back in six months time to have the final crown fitted. Still trying to decide the best course of action.



    That wasn't part of the adventure, as planned was it?. Poor Chris !
 Find out costs... It might be cheaper to have it done in a smaller, Inland town, rather than a resort. Our dentist in Sao Bras is very good 
. When our UK dentist looks at what we've had done...
He always admits that the wouldn't be able to do such quality work for the price we paid here.
Get yourself a Halifax Clarity credit card  or Nationwide flex credit card..it makes payments much cheaper.


----------



## REC (Sep 17, 2020)

Definitely worked out cheaper and, imho, better quality work when I had a crown fitted in Central Portugal €350. Dave had one done in UK Dec , it fell out Jan (while away in Portugal) had cost £700 and they tried to charge him back in UK to refix it!
Gives you a good excuse to return too, and Paul Jenny bound to need another shipment by then!


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 17, 2020)

The clinic here has made an x ray and has decided that she needs a bone graft into her gum, to support the cap.
I would be very interested in a second opinion. Do you know if your dentist can do x rays Paul?


----------



## Tezza33 (Sep 17, 2020)

RoaminRog said:


> I would be very interested in a *second* opinion.




I think she needs a bone graft into her gum as well, I hope this helps  


Poor Chris, I hope you get it sorted Rog, personally I think we get ripped off in the UK and if you are paying for it I would get it done there and as soon as possible then we can get back to being jealous


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 17, 2020)

REC said:


> Definitely worked out cheaper and, imho, better quality work when I had a crown fitted in Central Portugal €350. Dave had one done in UK Dec , it fell out Jan (while away in Portugal) had cost £700 and they tried to charge him back in UK to refix it!
> Gives you a good excuse to return too, and Paul Jenny bound to need another shipment by then!


I have just paid 350  Euro for a crown.
An implant is costing about double that. 
That's probably what Chris is looking at, if there's a 6 month wait for the Rawlplug and bolt to settle in .


----------



## REC (Sep 17, 2020)

Pauljenny said:


> I have just paid 350  Euro for a crown.
> An implant is costing about double that.
> That's probably what Chris is looking at, if there's a 6 month wait for the Rawlplug and bolt to settle in .


Uk was  nearly £2000 for the work mum had done last year ....dread to think what a graft would be....


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Sep 18, 2020)

A friend had dental implants done in Spain because it was a lot cheaper. When she had a problem afterwards, her UK dentist would/could not do anything, because he said the UK and Spanish implant systems were different.


----------



## REC (Sep 18, 2020)

Edina said:


> A friend had dental implants done in Spain because it was a lot cheaper. When she had a problem afterwards, her UK dentist would/could not do anything, because he said the UK and Spanish implant systems were different.


We go back (usually!) Frequently enough not to make that a problem. I never go to UK dentist, Dave does though as had emergency treatment in UK so continued. Even get check up reminders from Portugal


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 18, 2020)

It’s a difficult decision to make.
We are leaning heavily on having it done here, we are slightly concerned that if the temporary tooth falls out, during the six month wait while the bone graft fuses, an English dentist would decline to help.
We have been quoted a good price, but then of course have to factor in travelling costs.


----------



## izwozral (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm too tight to spend thousands of ££££s on teeth and my pulling days are over so I now just suck on the chicken legs and mash me roasties. 
I can understand Chrissie going for it though, she's still a looker but as for Paul? 
Get over yer self lad, you'll always look a grommet, teeth or no teeth!


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 18, 2020)

It was getting so that I couldn't even chew my beer.
Olive stones and crusty local bread were taking a terrible toll.
We've saved a shed load of money in our 7 month lockdown, and are still living like a church- mouse's poor relative.
No being led astray by visitors, friends or family.
That situation is improving, lately.
So.. When I flash my immaculate gnashers and with my new haircut..
I'll be mistaken for George Clooney again.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 18, 2020)

I have already booked my flight with "Cloud Cuckoo Airways" !


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 18, 2020)

BTW Always thought @Pauljenny was handsome !

Just a question "can I get a posting ban for lying" ?


----------



## Robmac (Sep 18, 2020)

jagmanx said:


> BTW Always thought @Pauljenny was handsome !
> 
> Just a question "can I get a posting ban for lying" ?



Paul Handsome?? 

I never thought a bloke could be that ugly with just one head!

(No offence Paul)


----------



## RoaminRog (Sep 18, 2020)

Right!
We have made the decision to get it done while we are over here. Many thanks to Pauljenny for their invaluable input, but we have gone with the quote from Clinic de Pera, and she is booked in at 5pm on 30th Sept, which sadly means that we shall just HAVE to come back next March for the final fitting. Also very sadly, she will need at least three months recovery period, damn!
Update:Clinic just phoned, they have brought her appointment forward to 4pm on 29th Sept.


----------



## Pauljenny (Sep 18, 2020)

Hope it not at 2.30...
With a Chinese dentist. ?


----------

